# He's at it again



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Damn @Yukoner. He's at it again. Spreading carnage all over the states. Thanks buddy, much appreciated; but thanks to you i got a start a list now of people I'm gonna sneak attack when they least expect it. I was able to keep the list in my head before but now I need to start keeping notes.


----------



## JimOD (Jan 19, 2017)

Wow, the generosity on this forum is beyond belief.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

LOL, the mans on a mission!


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

The Long Distance Bomber strikes again!! Nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Its that big bullseye on your back lol, nice hit!!!


----------



## LeatherNeck (Feb 8, 2017)

That's whatcha call an "ICE BOMB"! Congrates brother. Sooooooo.......wonder who's next.......?


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

Can't return bomb me cause I'm in Canada, so :grin2:


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Ha! Cruise missiles!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

The mad Gurkha bomber with another hit !


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Out of hibernation and tearing shit up!


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

WNYTony said:


> The mad Gurkha bomber with another hit !


Get that Gurkha to @UBC03 stat ! He LOVES having them around ! :grin2:


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Yukoner said:


> Can't return bomb me cause I'm in Canada, so :grin2:


Serious! Didn't even think of that. I'm super not knowledgeable about customs and how that works. If I send you a package can it fly under the radar, or does every package get opened up by customs?


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

Yukoner said:


> Get that Gurkha to @*UBC03* stat ! He LOVES having them around ! :grin2:


Naw, I'm waiting til the local B&M has has a sale on Isla del Sol's and imma send him a box or two.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

I had asked him about it also. Shoot him a pm and let him explain. I was pretty amazed at just how difficult and costly it is to get smokes into Canada.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

csk415 said:


> I had asked him about it also. Shoot him a pm and let him explain. I was pretty amazed at just how difficult and costly it is to get smokes into Canada.


PM sent, havent heard back yet.

What about hiding one in a teddy bear, or inside a cake?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I have shipped several "candles" to Canadian friends with no issues over the years 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yukoner (Sep 22, 2016)

csk415 said:


> I was pretty amazed at just how difficult and costly it is to get smokes into Canada.


And as I've said a couple times on the forum, I deserve the badge for most dedicated cigar purchaser ! Hey, @UBC03 send me a badge would ya ????? :grin2:


----------

